

I think I broke Google - deyton
https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=ww&authuser=0#hl=en&authuser=0&sclient=psy-ab&q=%22unable+to+setup+stack%22&oq=%22unable+to+setup+stack%22&gs_l=hp.3..0i8i30l4.7756.7756.2.7976.1.1.0.0.0.0.152.152.0j1.1.0...0.0...1c.1.7.psy-ab.zCe6YfHkDT8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.44158598,d.b2I&fp=5a614b0e7cec9842&biw=1061&bih=784

======
chayesfss
you're explicitly looking for something that I think would be more like
"unable to setup protocol stack". I'm sure there are a lot of explicit phrases
I could google and get no return hits.

------
JacksonGariety
What is this?

~~~
qompiler
unable to english

